# A simple jig and a lot of production



## MGildersleeve (Jun 7, 2019)

My company is working on a 100 kitchenette order. I've never done production work like this. Made a set of jigs yesterday to cut the toe kicks out of base end panels. It was fun to watch it work out well.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

That's a lot of sanding blocks ;-)


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

That's slick.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

The more care you give in making the jigs will enable you to have consistent results. I use a lot of jigs in the work I do (model making with lots of duplicate parts). I may spend more time in making the jig than actually making the parts. I'm sure all production shops do the same, especially when different workers may be doing the job.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

That perhaps was the most informative video I have seen in a while. A 2fer if there ever was one.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Subbed. Good video. Seems like one jig could do both cuts?


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

You could have stacked them all the together on edge and cut them in two passes.
Making jigs and fixtures is standard operating procedure for the crafts.


----------

